# Long Distance Relationships



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

So yeah I know a lot of people are in this situation.

Tell your story.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

I wish I had a boy friend. Foreveralone


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2014)

Good for you guys. I hope that you two have fun getting to spend time with each other.

And don't worry about it being awkward. Meeting someone for the first time after knowing them online isn't that awkward. I've met up with people from here before and it was fun.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Gallows! I'm sure we will. My mom was nice enough to let him stay with us since a hotel would be expensive. I'm 17 and he is 19 currently. I don't think it would be awkward, we skype all the time and we always hear each others voices, so we know what to expect which is really exciting. I have to get up at 4am tomorrow because we are getting him from the airport when his flight comes in at 7 am and it's an hour or hour and a half commute to the airport. I'm just so happy!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

That's awesome to hear, I'm sorta getting into a girl I've met online, She's really fantastic to talk with and has a grand sense of humor!
She said she'll try to come over to England around Summer, Although I won't be dissapointed if she cannot.

Hope all goes well for you Halo c:


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww, that's cute! I hope you guys get to visit each other. And thank you.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I wish I had a boy friend. Foreveralone



You don't have any male friends???


----------



## Cou (Apr 18, 2014)

Aw, this is so amazing, I'm happy for you! ^_^ I hope you guys have fun! This is seriously so cute.


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I was just talking to Karla and another member yesterday, how there should be a LDR thread!


Also aw omg, will you record it?

My boyfriend and I will have been together for one year and six months tomorrow


----------



## Hot (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I've been in a few, only one that was a 'romantic' relationship lasted 5 months though. Totally didn't work out though cause I guess Japan was kinda too far for them but w/e (Distance is distance, be it far or near). As for the others I've met with, they're just some good contacts/friends I'm lucky to have met.

Congrats on getting to meet your boyfriend though. Hope everything goes swell.


----------



## Zeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Awww lucky. I haven't have a boyfriend for a while now (pretty much because I am picky with guys now).

But I hope everything goes out well for you.


----------



## Beary (Apr 18, 2014)

AAAHHHhhhh 
You are so lucky. I wish me and my boyfriend could meet up sooner ;__;
Good luck! <3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone. We will be taking pictures together and I will share them here after he leaves, if anybody would want to see us!


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2014)

Ooh please do!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 18, 2014)

OH MY GOSH. LUCKY YOU. HAVE FUN.

I'm in the same boat. My gf is in Cali and I'm in Florida. By the end of the month we'll have been together for a year. My one main mission this year is to visit her. BY GODS I SWEAR IT. Her parents aren't exactly keen on me sleeping over at their house, though, which is understandable. They would rather meet me in person first.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright I will then!  And I love to hear about your stories too, so keep them coming if you have them! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lurrdoc said:


> OH MY GOSH. LUCKY YOU. HAVE FUN.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. My gf is in Cali and I'm in Florida. By the end of the month we'll have been together for a year. My one main mission this year is to visit her. BY GODS I SWEAR IT. Her parents aren't exactly keen on me sleeping over at their house, though, which is understandable. They would rather meet me in person first.



thanks!  And aww, congrats!!! I am in Massachusetts and he is in California, so we are pretty far. I stay up late on school nights every night to talk to him.. 3 hours of sleep a night, woo hoooo. I don't think I'll be able to sleep unless I know he'll be on the plane safely.

I can't sleep without being in a skype call with him either, so we fall asleep on skype every night together as well. GOD BLESS YOU SKYPE MAKERS.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Apr 18, 2014)

pallycake said:


> My boyfriend and I will have been together for one year and six months tomorrow



Woah, I'll have been with my girlfriend for one year and six months tomorrow as well.



Spoiler



Just kidding, I love you.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Are you guys the couple? AWW


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in a long distance relationship myself. He lives in Illinois and I live in North Carolina, and we've been dating for about a year and 3 months now (but I've known him for 7 years now). I can only visit him during the summer and winter breaks because of school. Hopefully once I finish school we'll be able to move in together somewhere. (ﾉ∀＼*)


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:
			
		

> thanks!  And aww, congrats!!! I am in Massachusetts and he is in California, so we are pretty far. I stay up late on school nights every night to talk to him.. 3 hours of sleep a night, woo hoooo. I don't think I'll be able to sleep unless I know he'll be on the plane safely.
> 
> I can't sleep without being in a skype call with him either, so we fall asleep on skype every night together as well. GOD BLESS YOU SKYPE MAKERS.



Three hours, yup yup. I know all about that. It's not so bad when you think about it, aha, could be worse. Losing sleep over your partner is the best! YOU DO THAT TOO? THE FALLING ASLEEP ON SKYPE THING? (albeit not EVERY night for me and my gf, but you and your bf do, wowee). Definitely upload photos. >w<-b


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww! I'm happy for you guys.  HELLO MY SIGGY MAKER. That's so sweet, 7 years? Wow. That's a looong time. These stories are so cute, I hope this thread becomes popular, I would love to see more people's stories and see how many other people are in the same boat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lurrdoc said:


> Three hours, yup yup. I know all about that. It's not so bad when you think about it, aha, could be worse. Losing sleep over your partner is the best! YOU DO THAT TOO? THE FALLING ASLEEP ON SKYPE THING? (albeit not EVERY night for me and my gf, but you and your bf do, wowee). Definitely upload photos. >w<-b



Yeah we love to fall asleep together.  I will be sure to share pictures once I get back on the computer! I don't want to waste any precious time with him on the computer. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

He sounds so cute sleeping, he's sleeping (we're on skype right now) to prepare for his plane ride over night. Haha <3


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2014)

MisterNeedleMouse said:


> Woah, I'll have been with my girlfriend for one year and six months tomorrow as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heheheh I love you too.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Aww! I'm happy for you guys.  HELLO MY SIGGY MAKER. That's so sweet, 7 years? Wow. That's a looong time. These stories are so cute, I hope this thread becomes popular, I would love to see more people's stories and see how many other people are in the same boat.



Hello! c:
And yeah, we met when I was 12 and he was 13 on world of warcraft actually ahahaha. We lost contact for awhile but we found each other on facebook a couple years ago and I just fell head over heels for him. (Even though I was dating someone else at the time) (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You don't have any male friends???



Nope


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

These stories are too cute. I actually was dating someone at the time I met him (which was on Maplestory..)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww lucky you <33 I wish this would have happened to me a couple years ago 8c, I used to be in a long term relationship for around 2 years


----------



## sarahbear (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been in an LDR for 4 years and a week. We met last July for the first time and here is the video of us doing that. He lives in Texas, and I live in Pennsylvania, so about 24 hours distance by car. I love him so much, and I wouldn't trade what we have for the world. He came to visit me for my birthday in February as well. I will be moving in with him very shortly for college, and I'm super excited.



Spoiler: some photos of us :3
































Good luck to anyone else in an LDR! You're all a bunch of little cuties. I'm always here to talk if anyone needs to. It can be really difficult at times, but in the long run it's totally worth it if you love the person with all your heart.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Aw, I'm sorry  

I'm going to edit the front post and put how we met there, also something that states I will share pictures.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 18, 2014)

Long distance relationships can sometimes be better than real life ones 'cause it's easier to say things over the internet and stuff.
That's what I think, anyway, but a lot of people at my school shame people who do it. They don't understand..


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

sarahbear said:


> I've been in an LDR for 4 years and a week. We met last July for the first time and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wzVdTVrY5I is the video of us doing that. He lives in Texas, and I live in Pennsylvania, so about 24 hours distance by car. I love him so much, and I wouldn't trade what we have for the world. He came to visit me for my birthday in February as well. I will be moving in with him very shortly for college, and I'm super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omgah, those pictures ;w; So cute! So happy for you guys. 4 years, what a long time.. <3 Hope everything stays well with you guys!


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

sarahbear said:


> I've been in an LDR for 4 years and a week. We met last July for the first time and here is the video of us doing that. He lives in Texas, and I live in Pennsylvania, so about 24 hours distance by car. I love him so much, and I wouldn't trade what we have for the world. He came to visit me for my birthday in February as well. I will be moving in with him very shortly for college, and I'm super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, you two are so adorable!!
And yeah, LDRs are really difficult. It sucks not being able to hug or kiss your bf/gf whenever you want.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, lots of my friends said: "How can you love somebody you never met?" and I literally wanted to smack them. ;-;


----------



## Princess (Apr 18, 2014)

sarahbear said:


> I've been in an LDR for 4 years and a week. We met last July for the first time and here is the video of us doing that. He lives in Texas, and I live in Pennsylvania, so about 24 hours distance by car. I love him so much, and I wouldn't trade what we have for the world. He came to visit me for my birthday in February as well. I will be moving in with him very shortly for college, and I'm super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favourite couple


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Yeah, lots of my friends said: "How can you love somebody you never met?" and I literally wanted to smack them. ;-;



My sister sorta does that to me. She doesn't understand how someone could be happy in a long-distance relationship (even though her own relationship isn't great >_>) and is always like "you're in college now, you could meet someone closer to you there!" and its like ugh. Stop. Pls.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

My younger sister is actually in one herself, so I ever need somebody to talk to about it I talk to her. ^^; She understands, her and I are *very* close.


----------



## sarahbear (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! <3 And Pally I love you. :3 You guys are too cute I can't wait for you to meet ahhhh.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Guess I could share my silly story <u< 

I met this guy when I was 11 playing Little big planet 2.. It was just a couple months after the game had come out. I would log on every single day after school and just hang out with him and stuff. At the time when we met I was incredibly bad at english, so I'm surprised he put up with my crap uwu After a while we decided to have a relationship, and at first it was just your regular silly kid online relationship. However we grew really attached in all the possible ways & I think I sorta grew up with him. He dumped me a while ago.. 2012 Christmas I think. The following year was so ****ed up for me x-x I would act like a depressed little ***** & guilt trip him, never gonna forgive myself for that. I tried suicide a couple times aswell. Sheesh I was an idiot. I'm still not over it & pretty depressed about it at times, especially when he mentions his current gf who he dumped me for as a ''christmas present'' 

That got ****ed up quick, damn.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Aw.. I'm sorry that happened to you.  That would suck, I wouldn't be able to handle something like that.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been in one for three years.


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm actually scared of dating people online I mean you never know if there lieing or not unless you meet them in real life I mean anyone could be the opisiste gender I once dated someone online on little big planet 2 until I found out she cheated on me so I posted a level with pictures on how she cheated on me and her brother found out and he was thanking me for uploading that level


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Wouldn't skyping and webcamming be enough to prove who they really are?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm actually scared of dating people online I mean you never know if there lieing or not unless you meet them in real life I mean anyone could be the opisiste gender


If you really get close to somebody it'll be really hard for them to fake their gender / age. Especially with skype and all x3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

If you were in a relationship with somebody and they refused to skype, wouldn't you be suspicious?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm actually scared of dating people online I mean you never know if there lieing or not unless you meet them in real life I mean anyone could be the opisiste gender



U all saw my sexy (ugly) picture here it is once more. 
e


-/- but I understand we're ur coming from


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Wouldn't skyping and webcamming be enough to prove who they really are?



It was on a consel video game and they didn't have a camera and also we both didn't have a skype


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> If you were in a relationship with somebody and they refused to skype, wouldn't you be suspicious?



I would. I mean, my boyfriend and I don't skype or anything just because we both dislike talking on the phone and whatnot. But if someone you were dating and hadn't met yet refused to skype or webcam, that would be suspicious.


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> U all saw my sexy (ugly) picture here it is once more.
> View attachment 40972



I wear those same glasses


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> If you were in a relationship with somebody and they refused to skype, wouldn't you be suspicious?


Not that many would have an actual serious relationship while faking their identity anyways. I atleast would feel guilty as ****

oh my god i just remembered i used to fake my age for like a couple months in my lrd. * i was 11 jesus christ* i totally forgot xdd i felt so bad you dont even know


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Me and him skyped when we weren't together at the time, but it just made us closer. I'd be a little paranoid if they didn't have one, plus I am pretty clingy so I would need them to skype with me. x3


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearica said:


> I would. I mean, my boyfriend and I don't skype or anything just because we both dislike talking on the phone and whatnot. But if someone you were dating and hadn't met yet refused to skype or webcam, that would be suspicious.



and also they could lie about age like a 60 year old man could say he is a 15 year old girl


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Me and him skyped when we weren't together at the time, but it just made us closer. I'd be a little paranoid if they didn't have one, plus I am pretty clingy so I would need them to skype with me. x3


Clingy people ftw !

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> and also they could lie about age like a 60 year old man could say he is a 15 year old girl


that is pretty hard to pull of just saying.


----------



## Sepherana (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in one right now, have been for almost 7 months. I was with someone else at the time but I didn't really like how things were going. I met him a month before we got close and we just got along very well. We talked and flirted for a while, then he told me he loved me, and I realized that I loved him too. And here we are. We won't be able to visit each other for a while. His mom is against online relationships, and he knows that she'd worry about him too bad, even though he says she'll like me. But we're still together despite that, and things are going well. He lives in Texas and I live in Massachusetts, so it's pretty far. We're always in a Skype call, and we sleep in a Skype call together too.

Webcamming is an option to see what each other look like. It makes you closer I think.


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Clingy people ftw !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know but its a possibility


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Sepherana said:


> I'm in one right now, have been for almost 7 months. I was with someone else at the time but I didn't really like how things were going. I met him a month before we got close and we just got along very well. We talked and flirted for a while, then he told me he loved me, and I realized that I loved him too. And here we are. We won't be able to visit each other for a while. His mom is against online relationships, and he knows that she'd worry about him too bad, even though he says she'll like me. But we're still together despite that, and things are going well. He lives in Texas and I live in Massachusetts, so it's pretty far. We're always in a Skype call, and we sleep in a Skype call together too.
> 
> Webcamming is an option to see what each other look like. It makes you closer I think.



Das my little sister right there ;w; Didn't you guys meet on Animal Crossing Community?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww why do you guys always sleep together in skype calls?, too cute to handle for me :c. I'm usually the only one who falls asleep. Like dammit I could be in a call with anybody and then just suddenly drop dead.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 18, 2014)

omg I dated a dude I met over WoW when I was in high school... we met up after 5 months. 

I hope everything goes well! How exciting


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 18, 2014)

Let's play LoL together sometime, I'll be the third wheel.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2014)

Ahh omg maplestory hehehehe ♥. I am lazy to read through 6 pages (will do after) but I agree w/ prof gallows. Actually I met with a lot of friends I've made online and at first it's like "uhhh okkkk you're in front of me," but it's not awkward at all. My boyfriend (going on 3 years next month), I met on Maplestory when I was 14/15. was weird at first for me to get into an 'online' relationship but it's been one of my best decisions!

hope all goes well :]


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

I do that all the time. I'll be randomly talking and then fall asleep. 

And aww Dizzy!  Lucky you got to meet so soon. And thank you!


----------



## Sepherana (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah we did. We played brawl one time a year before he talked to me again.

I always fall asleep too. He doesn't get how I can be talking one second and then be asleep the next. XD


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Ahh omg maplestory hehehehe ♥. I am lazy to read through 6 pages (will do after) but I agree w/ prof gallows. Actually I met with a lot of friends I've made online and at first it's like "uhhh okkkk you're in front of me," but it's not awkward at all. My boyfriend (going on 3 years next month), I met on Maplestory when I was 14/15. was weird at first for me to get into an 'online' relationship but it's been one of my best decisions!
> 
> hope all goes well :]



Thank you very much! I'm excited to see him and to be able to share pictures of us when I can. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sepherana said:


> Yeah we did. We played brawl one time a year before he talked to me again.
> 
> I always fall asleep too. He doesn't get how I can be talking one second and then be asleep the next. XD



You do that too, Sam? LOL


----------



## Sepherana (Apr 18, 2014)

All the time!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thats kind of fun.  My wife's from California, and I'm from Maine.  We happened to meet online as well.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anybody share songs with their lovers? Like have a special song to call you two's song? 

This is ours. We sometimes sing it to each other, since there is a male and female part. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


> Thats kind of fun.  My wife's from California, and I'm from Maine.  We happened to meet online as well.



Aw! How sweet.  Happy for you two!


----------



## Beary (Apr 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> and also they could lie about age like a 60 year old man could say he is a 15 year old girl



Haha, I don't think so.
I'm in one right now, and when somebody says, "Oh, he's a sick 45 year old perv!" 
I WANNA SMACK THEM


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Smack them with a cactus! 

Sometimes my boyfriend plays the guitar for me on webcam too. ;w;


----------



## Sepherana (Apr 18, 2014)

This is our song. When you showed it to me Emma, I was surprised that you knew it.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Smack them with a cactus!
> 
> Sometimes my boyfriend plays the guitar for me on webcam too. ;w;



That's so sweet! My boyfriend always plays guitar for me when I visit him.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Smack them with a cactus!
> 
> Sometimes my boyfriend plays the guitar for me on webcam too. ;w;


Singing and guitar?! How cheesy can it get dammit >80 No but seriously that's hella cute


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh really? Yeah I found this on Pandora!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Singing and guitar?! How cheesy can it get dammit >80 No but seriously that's hella cute



Um.. Well we're giving each other shirts to keep that belonged to each other! I'm spraying my favorite perfume on the one I'm giving him.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Oh really? Yeah I found this on Pandora!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


That is too cheesy for me to handle xDD


----------



## Zeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh yeah, that remind me.. I used to have an online boyfriend who I dated for around one or two years around several years ago. 

I'm a gay guy, and my boyfriend is bi, but... we considered meeting each other in real life, but unfortunately he made a best friend who he apparently had a crush on. He would let the girl hit and flirt him., and I warned him several times to stop her, but he just continue to let her do so, and it even got to a point where girl would kiss him multiple times, which got me filled up and I dumped him, which is too bad because we was just getting ready to meet too.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww, Zeo, I'm sorry that happened to you.  I would be so furious if that was me.

and Yes that is pretty cheesy. :3 <3 xD


----------



## Zeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Aww, Zeo, I'm sorry that happened to you.  I would be so furious if that was me.
> 
> and Yes that is pretty cheesy. :3 <3 xD



Yeah, I am a type of guy that get extremely jealous easily too. But yeah, after that, I have been really picky about guys.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm the extremely jealous type as well, and I can be pretty possessive. He is too, though, so it's all good.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> I'm the extremely jealous type as well, and I can be pretty possessive. He is too, though, so it's all good.



Same with my boyfriend and I. I get jealous so easily.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> I'm the extremely jealous type as well, and I can be pretty possessive. He is too, though, so it's all good.


Someday.. I shall find a guy who is just as possessive as I am. xD


----------



## Zeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> I'm the extremely jealous type as well, and I can be pretty possessive. He is too, though, so it's all good.



Yeah. After I dumped him. My best friend (who is also his bestie) attacked me shortly after, telling me that I'm really stupid for being jealous. I was like "Umm... he was letting the girl hit and flirt with him, so I pretty much have right to do what I want."


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Stupid for being jealous? She was kissing him.. :/ I would probably smack somebody if they said that to me.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Zeo said:


> Yeah. After I dumped him. My best friend (who is also his bestie) attacked me shortly after, telling me that I'm really stupid for being jealous. I was like "Umm... he was letting the girl hit and flirt with him, so I pretty much have right to do what I want."



Wow, that's messed up. If your boyfriend couldn't respect you enough to tell this girl to stop flirting with him and whatnot then he's a loser and deserved to get dumped.


----------



## peniny (Apr 18, 2014)

i've been in a few ldrs, my longest lasting 2 and a half years.
the current, and hopefully last, one is with a boy named shane. our relationship has been amazing and we're almost 6 months and going strong.   (which isn't a lot, but i like to tell people that it's longer than most ldr last. there's a lot of trust & such that goes in to these things.)
i've never met any of my past ldrs in real life, but shane and i met irl for the first time in january. he lives in california & i live in oregon, so it's not like, cross-country, but still pretty far. we weren't as awkward as we were really happy & excited! we accidentally bonked heads in the car on the way home though. xD 
we met again last month and it was even better than the first time. we had so much fun and i've never met someone as amazing as him! we get along so well and it's really great. c: he's moving up here this summer and, luckily, we'll both be adults so we won't have to separate again! c:


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

peniny said:


> i've been in a few ldrs, my longest lasting 2 and a half years.
> the current, and hopefully last, one is with a boy named shane. our relationship has been amazing and we're almost 6 months and going strong.   (which isn't a lot, but i like to tell people that it's longer than most ldr last. there's a lot of trust & such that goes in to these things.)
> i've never met any of my past ldrs in real life, but shane and i met irl for the first time in january. he lives in california & i live in oregon, so it's not like, cross-country, but still pretty far. we weren't as awkward as we were really happy & excited! we accidentally bonked heads in the car on the way home though. xD
> we met again last month and it was even better than the first time. we had so much fun and i've never met someone as amazing as him! we get along so well and it's really great. c: he's moving up here this summer and, luckily, we'll both be adults so we won't have to separate again! c:



Aww, that's adorable <3 Hope all stays well for you! Good luck with the move in.


----------



## Zeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Wow, that's messed up. If your boyfriend couldn't respect you enough to tell this girl to stop flirting with him and whatnot then he's a loser and deserved to get dumped.



Thanks. c: After this, I have been in multiple LTRs, but they don't usually last for more than a month. xD 

Like I told Holo in the PM, I even had a guy who lied to me about being bi (he's straight), so he can try to take advantage of me and my close friends on a MMO (because I'm one of the richest players on there).


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL, who added the tag 'dies from feels'?


----------



## Bearica (Apr 18, 2014)

Zeo said:


> Thanks. c: After this, I have been in multiple LTRs, but they don't usually last for more than a month. xD
> 
> Like I told Holo in the PM, I even had a guy who lied to me about being bi (he's straight), so he can try to take advantage of me and my close friends on a MMO (because I'm one of the richest players on there).



Ugh, that's so slimy. What in the world is wrong with people? :/


----------



## Cudon (Apr 18, 2014)

Zeo said:


> Thanks. c: After this, I have been in multiple LTRs, but they don't usually last for more than a month. xD
> 
> Like I told Holo in the PM, I even had a guy who lied to me about being bi (he's straight), so he can try to take advantage of me and my close friends on a MMO (because I'm one of the richest players on there).


I'm a bit curious about the MMO x3 So yeah what MMO you speakin of in specific?


----------



## Zeo (Apr 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'm a bit curious about the MMO x3 So yeah what MMO you speakin of in specific?



MMO is called "Mabinogi".


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> LOL, who added the tag 'dies from feels'?










You guys are way too adorable for me to handle.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm glad I started this thread, I'm surprised it got so popular. ;w;


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like a dream come true! I can't wait to finally meet my girlfriend! She lives in LA and I'm in FL so it shouldn't be too hard. Hopefully this summer


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Sounds like a dream come true! I can't wait to finally meet my girlfriend! She lives in LA and I'm in FL so it shouldn't be too hard. Hopefully this summer



Aww, hope you guys get to meet. I love these stories. ;w; My boyfriend is from LA, too!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Aww, hope you guys get to meet. I love these stories. ;w; My boyfriend is from LA, too!



ooooo does he have the accent?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure what the LA accent is! :O


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Not sure what the LA accent is! :O



we're talking about.. Louisiana right? Not Los Angeles


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh.. Los Angeles, sorry!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Oh.. Los Angeles, sorry!



hah no worries. we've only been together for a month (yesterday was our 1 month :3) but i like her soooo much like i crave her being here ugh


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

That's adorable <3  

I'm helping him pack last minute things just incase.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 18, 2014)

This thread gives me hope and makes me smile. 




			
				Mayor Holo said:
			
		

> Does anybody share songs with their lovers? Like have a special song to call you two's song?



My girlfriend requests songs for me to sing to her frequently. I sometimes even sing her to sleep over skype. She likes my voice apparently. I don't think it's that great. She's just that much of an angel.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> This thread gives me hope and makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend requests songs for me to sing to her frequently. I sometimes even sing her to sleep over skype. She likes my voice apparently. I don't think it's that great. She's just that much of an angel.




Aww, that's cute! My boyfriend sings me to sleep sometimes. He doesn't think his voice is great, but I like it.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 18, 2014)

not dating anyone but ive known my bff for like 6-7 years?? so long distance friendship?
we talk everyday or call each other and ive known her for a long time. it would be cool if she could get out of her house because her parents really suck and move in with me but thats never gonna happen. maybe we can go to the same college one day and meet up there in the future


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Aw!  Friendship stories are great too. Hope you guys get to meet.


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Apr 18, 2014)

My long distance relationship has lasted for two years and four months, and still going. We actually met in a chat that was related to a webcomic, playing as characters, though we don't use them anymore. Ours got together and soon we starting really talking together. We became best friends before ae told me ae loved me, and I loved aer back. Our states are right next to each other, but we still aren't quite able to meet yet. I'm hoping that we can this summer. The song we share happens to be "you are my sunshine," which ae sings to me whenever I'm feeling down or ae just wants to show some love that way.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Heartwarming story! I hope you guys get to meet, it's a great feeling. I love sharing songs with them too.


----------



## effluo (Apr 18, 2014)

I love seeing others in long distance relationships. ^_^

I was in one with my current husband for about a year and a half. We met in a chat room randomly and clicked right away. He lived in England and I live in the US. So quite a distance really. We met up traveling back and forth for a few months. He eventually moved here to live with me. ^_^ 
A big change for the both of us, but he is my best friend. 
We've been married for about 7 years now. 
Funny how things work out sometimes. ^_^


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

7 years, wow! Congrats!  So sweet. ;w; Hope you guys are happy, that is quite a distance.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only 3 hours until his flight leaves <3


----------



## Prisma (Apr 18, 2014)

AWWW IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!  THATS AWESOME!


And yush ;; sadly in the same position it's really hard but he plans on coming to vist for the summer  hopefully. We've been together for two years and we met four years ago on mabinogi (NEXON RELATIONSHIPS! -high fives-) and we've always loved each other since we first met, i met him by poking him X3 and even when we sadly got out of contact i found a way to talk to him again and we've been together again for so long and still are ^~^ now i want to see him even more ;;.


 IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## PinkSensei (Apr 18, 2014)

I have someone that likes me that's 8 years older than me and I don't understand why

I play mabinogi too


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> AWWW IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!  THATS AWESOME!
> 
> 
> And yush ;; sadly in the same position it's really hard but he plans on coming to vist for the summer  hopefully. We've been together for two years and we met four years ago on mabinogi (NEXON RELATIONSHIPS! -high fives-) and we've always loved each other since we first met, i met him by poking him X3 and even when we sadly got out of contact i found a way to talk to him again and we've been together again for so long and still are ^~^ now i want to see him even more ;;.
> ...



Aww congrats!! <3 -high fives back :3- I hope you guys get to see each other! My boyfriend got a job and worked for the money to be able to see me. I had a job but I got laid off, so he sadly had to pay for it himself, but we are saving him at least $500 by letting him stay in our house, so I guess it's alright. 

Only 9 hours until I get to see him.. ;w;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 18, 2014)

GAHHH IM EXCITED FOR YOU （≧∇≦）
You understand now you have to post all of your interactions here now, right? ( ^ω^ )
One of my best friends is in a long distance relationship too. She met a girl online and now really likes her. They've only met irl once, but they Skype and talk on quotev almost everyday. They send pictures of each other too. Long distance can be hard, but it can bring two people closer than they were before.

And i...

. . .
(//∇//) confessed to the boy i liked a few days ago. He said he felt the same way and now. . .

(//・/・//) we're kinda dating


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

AWW GRATS. :3

All of our interactions? Huh?  I'm posting our pictures when I can.

But aw thats cute of them.  I keep a whole folder of his pictures <3 hehe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and thanks for being excited for me haha


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

Only 2 hours until his flight takes off.. ;w;


----------



## MayorAly (Apr 18, 2014)

My boyfriend and I met on maple story too! After a year of skyping and webcamming we met. I was 16 and he was 18 at the time. 3 1/2 years later we live together and play league of legends too haha. How funny. Good luck! I remember how nervous I was waiting for his flight to land hehe.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2014)

MayorAly said:


> My boyfriend and I met on maple story too! After a year of skyping and webcamming we met. I was 16 and he was 18 at the time. 3 1/2 years later we live together and play league of legends too haha. How funny. Good luck! I remember how nervous I was waiting for his flight to land hehe.



How sweet.. THESE NEXON RELATIONSHIPS. NEXON PLZ. <3 I hope everything is good with you guys!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 18, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> AWW GRATS. :3
> 
> All of our interactions? Huh?  I'm posting our pictures when I can.
> 
> ...


Well if you cant post ALL of your interactions i guess you'll just have to write instead.
Im expecting a 100000000 word essay on him due by monday.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2014)

Lmao! Okay I might post here and there then. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, I'm off to bed because I have to get up early tomorrow. I'll check back here maybe tomorrow before I leave! Possibly posting pictures early in the morning at some time, but I'd love to be here to see what you guys think, so I might wait until he leaves, a sad time but I might do that.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 19, 2014)

I was in a LDR for about 6 years, from the time I was 16-22 yrs old. We met on the mmorpg Ragnarok Online. I lived in NYC and him in California. We were kids and didn't take it seriously but soon we got serious about a future together. Well very long story short, he ended up lying a lot and doing drugs as we got older. I only went to see him twice anyways lol basically was a waste of 6 years but I ended up meeting my husband a year after we broke up, so all for the best I guess  

LDR's are not easy, I wish you two the best and hope you have a lot of fun!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm on the LDR train myself. Been with my boyfriend for about 4 years now. Hopefully the LD bit of it ends soon .

Happy to hear you have someone and enjoy the first meeting. It's a really awesome feeling from just being able to skype to actually being in front of the guy (or girl). Enjoy and have fun! : D


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> (//・/・//) we're kinda dating



and i say like hell yeah, hell yeah hell yeah


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 19, 2014)

My love lives on the otherside on earth, we meet once, and it was the best thing in the world. Sweden VS America. Im going to visit again at Christmas! <3


----------



## yosugay (Apr 19, 2014)

my boyfriend lived in new york and flew all the way to las vegas to live with me so im pretty pleased u w u


----------



## Princess (Apr 19, 2014)

This thread is so cute, I love all the posts :3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 19, 2014)

SockHead said:


> and i say like hell yeah, hell yeah hell yeah



oh my god Sockhead that made my day XD


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 19, 2014)

Hope you guys have lots of fun~

I've been with my boyfriend for almost 11 years now--we started dating after knowing eachother for 2 years and my family would drive me down to see him during random weekends and sometimes he'd come up here to stay longer. He moved in about 3 years ago. He originally lived in Virginia.


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 19, 2014)

ahhhhhh, i'm so happy for you, op! ^-^ and everyone who has a successful ldr story! this thread is super cute, i love it!

there are mentions of suicide and mental illness in my story, so be careful if you're triggered by mentions of it!



Spoiler: mushy love junk



i met my current girlfriend seven months ago, and we've been dating for almost five. we're both rpers and we met while trying to trying to plot out stuff to write together. it started out rather simply, just messaging back and forth about our rp. i always try to become friends ooc with my rp partners, but she was more of the shy type who didn't like giving out that sort of information so easily and hated iming with people. but somehow, i was able to become close enough with her to where she didn't mind doing it with me.

i liked her pretty much right off the bat, because she was easy to talk to and didn't judge me over my lack of ability of being a good adult (we're the same age, but my depression and anxiety keeps me from being as as mature as i'd like to be, or should be able to). we also had lots of things in common, ranging from bad childhood memories to silly things, like sleeping with stuffed animals. even online, i never had a person i could tell these things to, but i was able to with her rather quickly, within the time frame of a month.

it really wasn't a secret that we liked each other, because we constantly flirted and weren't particularly quiet about our feelings. but she made it rather clear that she hated the idea of a relationship, because all of hers were bad and made her apathetic towards them. and i had felt the same way, since just a couple of weeks ago before we met, i tried to commit suicide, and my girlfriend, at the time, dumped me once i got out of the hospital for "not paying attention to her". even with all of that, i couldn't deny how i felt about her, so i brought it up one day and luckily, she agreed.

it's so weird to me, because before, relationships were about being ~comfortable~ and i didn't believe that sort of ~dreamy romance~ was something i'd ever find. but being with her, i just... fall for her more and more each day. she doesn't judge me, she's always there to listen to me, she's caring in a way that i've never felt from my own parents, she knows literally everything that i've failed to learn about life (like i got sick recently, which is something that doesn't happen to me ever and i had no idea what to do, and she gave me this whole list on what to take and what to eat / drink), she doesn't make me feel worthless in regards to my collection of mental illnesses like my family tends to do, but she doesn't treat me like a fragile doll that's going to break either. people hardly ever talk to me like i'm just a normal sort of person, but she's always done just that, and she was there for me at a time i really needed someone, and i'll never forget it.

sadly, we don't get to skype, because she shares a laptop with her family and due to it being rather filled up and slow already, they won't let her download it. she's sent me a video before though, so there's no catfish sort of stuff going on lol but she only lives a state away from me! only about three or four hours apart ^^ so it won't be tough at all to meet up, once we are able to. too bad we're both kind of broke, aha. though there's also the whole thing about having to come out to my family about not only being in a ldr but also about being in a gay ldr ergh. not looking forward to that :c



oh gosh, i put that under a spoiler, because it's really long and lame lol but oh man, it's rare that i get to talk about her, so i got excited, sorry!


----------



## yosugay (Apr 19, 2014)

im so excited for you keep us updated!!1!!111


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

D'awww this thread. I love reading this stuff.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay a sticky <3  I'm off to go get him! Pictures might be posted today. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

All your stories warm my heart <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Yay a sticky <3



you're welcome


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks  off now, bye guys!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 19, 2014)

some people wouldnt class army as long distance, but i do. I've spent most of our relationship (4 years) apart than together, i was thinking about this the other day, we've probably not spent even a full year together if all the time weve been together. BUT I NO CARE ITS FUN.

He's actually of to Canada for 8 months next weekend!

also, enjoy yourself! Make sure you make the most of it! I look forward to reading more!


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 19, 2014)

awww, a sticky :')

have lots of fun, @Mayor Holo, though i'm sure you will!


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been in my Long Distance Relationship for almost 2 and a half years now, I live in England and he's in Sweden. I have known of him online since I was 13/14 (through my ex-boyfriend actually...), but we only used to talk here and there and I never really got to know him until later! He began talking to me a lot after my last relationship ended when I was 18. We quickly got pretty close and started to have feelings for each other. We decided to stay as just friends until we actually met, so I went to see him about 5 months later (I was 19 then) and we clicked just as well in real life!  We usually see each other every couple of months, and I'm going to visit him in May for a month (I haven't been able to see him since January!). Exciting stuff.


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 19, 2014)

I've only been in LDR my whole life and my current relationship has been going on for a few months and I'm sooo happy. Happier than any other time in my life I think, she really cheers me up. The only thing is, I want to do more fun stuff with her but I've run out of ideas... we play epicmafia and osu together but sometimes that can get repetitive, and I want to make sure she's having as much fun as I am. I'm a little stumped.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 19, 2014)

Kamukoma said:


> I've only been in LDR my whole life and my current relationship has been going on for a few months and I'm sooo happy. Happier than any other time in my life I think, she really cheers me up. The only thing is, I want to do more fun stuff with her but I've run out of ideas... we play epicmafia and osu together but sometimes that can get repetitive, and I want to make sure she's having as much fun as I am. I'm a little stumped.



Watch movies together! That's always a fun time with me and my gf


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Apr 19, 2014)

Awh. I'm currently in a LDR. Have been for 5 years and one month  I'm in Australia and he's in wales, uk.


----------



## Sumemr (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm currently in a LDR, with our 10 months coming up in like 2 weeks. I actually met him on League of Legends through our mutual friend, and I hooked her up with another friend of mine hehe. Their anniversary just happens to be exactly 2 weeks after ours. ^_^ So the four of us would always play League together and sometimes get a friend to 5th wheel LOL. We still play league together, but we also play things like Pokemon or Diablo ! But yeah, I talk to him on Skype pretty much everyday and we fall asleep on Skype almost everyday. Sometimes he's not home or won't be home 'til late, or vice versa.  Oh, and he lives in Missouri while I live in California! So he's only 2 hours ahead of me haha. We'll probably be meeting sometime closer to the end of this year, as I'm starting uni in late August. I know I can't wait to see him, so I know your feels! 

His whole family + his best friend pretty much knows me and loves me hehe. My family doesn't know about him because.. well, asian parents/family struggles. :< He understands my situation though, and I'll eventually tell them if our LDR continues for a long time. ^_^ Oh, but do share pictures after!! I can't wait to see your pictures. c: I loved reading all the other LDR stories in this thread! <3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll post pictures tomorrow, we only got SOME good ones today, he was being a girl about his hair and how he looked in the picture. LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 19, 2014)

Aw nice  I love it when people in LDRs meet in person


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 19, 2014)

I cant do LDR's...I enjoy cuddling and holding hands way too much xD


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 20, 2014)

Well me and him get to sleep together at night and cuddle, I'm gonna miss it way too much, he's such a cuddler and I love it.<3


----------



## HelloAnna (Apr 20, 2014)

Yayayay have fun!


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 20, 2014)

I met a boy once playing a game called PSU. We became awesome friends and exchanged numbers and were friends for 5 or 6 YEARS. One day I decided to text him after not talking to him for ages, I didn't even know if he still had the same phone number, to my surprise he texted back! I sent him a picture of my butt, IN PANTS, because hello... we were friends and did stupid stuff like that xD DON'T JUDGE ME! He showed his best friend who obviously though my badonka was nice, but would like to see my face, so I sent him a picture and we kinda hit it off. We texted for a long time and eventually he wanted to come visit me. we were both 22 at the time so it wasn't weird. Long story short, almost a year ago I moved to his state and we now have our own house together. (we are 24 now) We couldn't be happier. Long distance relationships do work sometimes if you find the right person.

Good luck with your boyfriend, i'm sure you will have load of fun, it will be totally worth it. I'm thankful everyday that I played that stupid game and met my friend who introduced me to this amazing guy.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 20, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> I met a boy once playing a game called PSU. We became awesome friends and exchanged numbers and were friends for 5 or 6 YEARS. One day I decided to text him after not talking to him for ages, I didn't even know if he still had the same phone number, to my surprise he texted back! I sent him a picture of my butt, IN PANTS, because hello... we were friends and did stupid stuff like that xD DON'T JUDGE ME! He showed his best friend who obviously though my badonka was nice, but would like to see my face, so I sent him a picture and we kinda hit it off. We texted for a long time and eventually he wanted to come visit me. we were both 22 at the time so it wasn't weird. Long story short, almost a year ago I moved to his state and we now have our own house together. (we are 24 now) We couldn't be happier. Long distance relationships do work sometimes if you find the right person.
> 
> Good luck with your boyfriend, i'm sure you will have load of fun, it will be totally worth it. I'm thankful everyday that I played that stupid game and met my friend who introduced me to this amazing guy.


that is so adorable


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

I cried so hard when he got on the bus to go to the airport..  

But on the bright side.. who wants to see pictures of us?


----------



## Sumemr (Apr 21, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> I cried so hard when he got on the bus to go to the airport..
> 
> But on the bright side.. who wants to see pictures of us?



D'awwh, I hate goodbyes D:
But I do want to see pics c:


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 21, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> I cried so hard when he got on the bus to go to the airport..
> 
> But on the bright side.. who wants to see pictures of us?



Aww the goodbyes are the hardest part  Hope you guys had a great time though! Pics! 


My boyfriend and I met on WoW, he was my brother's friend at first and in a guild with him until I stole him away xD We met in person after 6 months of many late nights chatting, webcam convos, gaming together and continued to secretly meet every month of so (I didn't tell my parents for like a year lol...) 

We moved in together 5 years ago ^^ (although we were kinda lucky and only lived 2 hours drive away from each other) He's my soul mate and we do pretty much everything together :3 

This May will be our 8 year anniversary!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

Lucky you guys live so close!  But alright I'm transferring the pictures to my computer. They were taken by his iPhone so they might not be the best quality.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We got around 24 pictures, but this is the best one out of the bunch.


----------



## Sumemr (Apr 21, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Lucky you guys live so close!  But alright I'm transferring the pictures to my computer. They were taken by his iPhone so they might not be the best quality.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aww, you guys are so adorable! <3 
I'm so jealous that you guys got meet up  Do you know when you're seeing him next?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

Possibly this summer! My mom said if I got good grades she would pay for either me to go there or him to come back.  I love my mom <3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:
			
		

> We got around 24 pictures, but this is the best one out of the bunch.
> 
> View attachment 41627



very cute. *o*

congrats on finally having the day arrive.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you! 

Despite my small piece of stubborn hair, I love the picture. He's 100% Vietnamese, for anybody who was possibly curious. I'm 50% French (ironic, huh), 25% British, and 25% Lithuanian.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2014)

You guys are so cute! Your mom is very generous!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you  Yes, she's awesome. ^^;


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 22, 2014)

Awww, congratulations! I'm so glad that you finally got to meet him. LDRs are hard work, but they're always so worth it when you finally meet them, and you truly appreciate every single second you spend with one another.

I mean, I have a lot of long distance friendships, heh? ^^ I met one of my best friends last year and oh my gosh, even that was just amazing! Seriously, I never found it awkward at all. It was just like I had met her yesterday, because we're such great friends. I admit, I was sooo nervous first seeing her, just shaking, but when I walked over to see her, I hugged her so tight and I felt so happy. We've been through so much together, and I remember just crying having to leave her.  I wish she could live closer because we're just such great friends. ;; I hope I can see her again! <3

I was in an LDR last year, but sadly we had to end it due to personal reasons. I was really devastated because we never got to see each other, even though my mum was approving of our relationship and I really loved him.  I am glad though because we're still really great friends... Heck, he's probably my best friend anyway. :3 I hope I can see him soon, though. We do plan to meet, hopefully someday... It might be difficult, but I'm determined to make it happen. ^^ And I'm hoping that if we meet... Things will spark and work out again. It might have been just what we needed.  But either way, I think just seeing him would be great for me, anyway.


----------



## Princess (Apr 22, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Lucky you guys live so close!  But alright I'm transferring the pictures to my computer. They were taken by his iPhone so they might not be the best quality.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



SO ADORABLE


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 22, 2014)

He has the cutest face <3


----------



## Quilava (Apr 22, 2014)

Aww, congrats on meeting up with each other. You two look so cute together! (✿◠‿◠)

I'm in a "long distance relationship" but we were high school sweethearts and I lived with him and his parents at one point so I don't know if it really counts. This is our first time really being apart in 4 years since we were pretty much ALWAYS together. Living with him and his parents was absolutely horrible and I'm surprised I lasted a year with them. Sadly, we both have full time jobs and our own lives and can't "make the move" together for a long time. I'm very clingy and needy so long distance is such a strain sometimes, plus he is awful at keeping phone conversations so I have given up on making daily phone calls. We're only two hours apart so it's not too hard to visit each other though. Definitely have respect for people who have been in LDRs for a long time.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2014)

My sister has a friend from Paris who my family's pretty close with.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 23, 2014)

wait this was stickied?
why.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 24, 2014)

It was, I don't think it is anymore.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so glad it's working out for you! 
I personally can't handle long distance because I'm such a cry baby and need constant cuddles and kisses and for me ldr doesn't do it for me (which is why I live with my boyfriend eh heh heh)


----------



## Jawile (Apr 25, 2014)

We're trying to find ways to meet up, but there's a lot of things that could go wrong with the plan that we currently have going... But hey, it might work.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucky you  I honestly can't count how many times I've cried myself to sleep.


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 25, 2014)

I know it's hard, my ex boyfriend lived in Wales whilst I lived in North Yorkshire (about 6-7 maybe more including breaks) and he had issues anyway so it didn't work out for us! Stay positive though! One day you two will be together permanently.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 30, 2014)

I believe that me and him will one day get married.. we get along so well in person.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Bump, I want this thread to be active again! I love hearing your stories. :O


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 6, 2014)

LDR never seems to work out for me


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

They are tough, so I can see why.  Him and I broke up for a while back in December, and we've been pretty rocky the past few days. But in 2 weeks I'm going to California <3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 6, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> They are tough, so I can see why.  Him and I broke up for a while back in December, and we've been pretty rocky the past few days. But in 2 weeks I'm going to California <3



Sorry to hear that >~< Going to Cali, does that mean you'll be visiting him?

Hawaii+New York is outrageous LDR.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes it does. :] And he has a car so we get to go out and we might even go to Disneyland, depending on how much money we have.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm sorry but, I thought bumping old threads was against the rules. This thread is more than a month old.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, woops then.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 6, 2014)

It's your thread you can bump it when you want?? Lol


----------



## Lassy (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh your couple is so cute ^~^
(Btw you are really pretty mayor Elsa  and I am not being flattering ^^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> I'm sorry but, I thought bumping old threads was against the rules. This thread is more than a month old.



It is not against the rules. You can bump your own old threads not others.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Oh your couple is so cute ^~^
> (Btw you are really pretty mayor Elsa  and I am not being flattering ^^)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Aw thank you so much. <3 :3

And thanks for clearing it up you two, I didn't know lol.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

I apologise. I didn't know you changed your name to Mayor Elsa, so I thought you were bumping someone else's thread.
I always like calling you Mayor Yolo aha.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, yeah I guess it still does show the OP as Mayor Holo. Weird. 

But lol, Mayor Yolo.


----------



## Aerious (Jun 8, 2014)

Aw, I met my boyfriend four years ago on Maplestory and met him for the first time this December. We've seen each other every two months since then. ^^


----------



## Marcus (Jun 8, 2014)

I really admire you guys and your perseverance with these great stories on the thread, definitely has a positive vibe as soon as you open it!

I recently came out of a pretty long relationship, close to one year I think but just shy, and ours wasn't a long distant one. We did, however, live around 25 miles away from each other and due to commitments we both had, often went 2 or 3 weeks without seeing each other. I always knew this would be the case and was prepared to put up with it and just be happy with what I had. She, on the other hand, found it harder and harder to deal with over time and eventually said it was too hard waiting to see me. So it ended with both of us still having strong feelings for each other but, yeah, she wasn't prepared to put the effort in. I didn't take it very well haha.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 8, 2014)

no ive never been in one bc I am a hot mess

date me I am lonely........

actually, if I was going to get in a relationship, id prefer it be online bc its easier to find more tolerant people online & im closeted trans so like everyone irl thinks im a girl& I dont want to date a boy who thinks im a girl yk????? though I wouldnt try to hide the fact that im trans online or anything, id just have to find a guy whos okay w that

somea these couple stories are cute as hell btw yall cute as hell;;,,,


----------



## Stacie (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been in a LDR for 5ish years now and we'll be applying for a K-1 visa soon.  Woo!  I live in BC, Canada and him in California, like OPs boyfriend hehe.

I'll be going to visit him in a week and a half for a month!  I hope the airport doesn't give me any problems.  Last year I was denied entry to the US at the boarder because I didn't bring any paperwork that showed evidence that I still had ties to Canada, woops. :/
I collected my papers the next week and got through no problem but the whole experience really stressed me out.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

No one will go out with me..so fml


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a long distance relationship with the fridge. *moves fridge to bedroom*


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Stacie said:


> I've been in a LDR for 5ish years now and we'll be applying for a K-1 visa soon.  Woo!  I live in BC, Canada and him in California, like OPs boyfriend hehe.
> 
> I'll be going to visit him in a week and a half for a month!  I hope the airport doesn't give me any problems.  Last year I was denied entry to the US at the boarder because I didn't bring any paperwork that showed evidence that I still had ties to Canada, woops. :/
> I collected my papers the next week and got through no problem but the whole experience really stressed me out.



Aww, I'm going to California too in like 2 weeks. :3


----------



## Isabella (Jun 8, 2014)

long distance sucks bc even if u end up meeting the person they're prob far from you anyway and you just miss them a lot if you don't see them often enough
idk just my experience
it's always so nice to see those that do work out and i've heard some stories of getting married and that's pretty cute


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been with my (now husband as of 3-31) for over 3 years. c: He lives in Washington state and I am in Missouri~
We met online through a game called Lucent Heart and it had matched us as soulmates. ; v; He actually asked me to be his girlfriend a -lot- before I had finally said yes~ and he's the absolute greatest man in the world to me. 

Even though we are married we are still long distance, but I'll hopefully be moving to be with him sometime this year! <3

Good luck to everyone else in long distance relationships~ they can be tough but they can also be very rewarding ; u;


----------



## OishiSushi (Jun 9, 2014)

i used to be in an LDR that lasted for 7 yrs. i was 20 then and she was 17, she lives in florida and i live in california then she had a change of heart and cheated on me over a guy (we're both girls btw) after she started living here with her relatives. she was my first everything and i still loved her, now its been 7 yrs. and I'm still not completely over her  sigh.. 

i don't mean to put down on everybody, in fact Its nice to see that everything has been pretty positive in this thread, i wish everyone good luck and happiness.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been currently dating my boyfriend for 1 year and 7 months now. He lives in New York and I live in Ontario. I'm turning 20 this year and he's turning 19. We haven't seen each other yet because my parents don't believe in long distance relationships and don't want to encourage it. 

Not having their support really hurts me and it's a problem because I don't have enough money to move out on my my own in order to see him so we're both stuck. But he's stuck with me through it and that means more to me than anything else. I've tried talking to my parents about long distance relationships and how they're normal and safe but they're both pretty close minded people and won't give it a chance. But that's not going to stop us from being together. I plan on marrying this man. He's completely perfect for me.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> I've been currently dating my boyfriend for 1 year and 7 months now. He lives in New York and I live in Ontario. I'm turning 20 this year and he's turning 19. We haven't seen each other yet because my parents don't believe in long distance relationships and don't want to encourage it.
> 
> Not having their support really hurts me and it's a problem because I don't have enough money to move out on my my own in order to see him so we're both stuck. But he's stuck with me through it and that means more to me than anything else. I've tried talking to my parents about long distance relationships and how they're normal and safe but they're both pretty close minded people and won't give it a chance. But that's not going to stop us from being together. I plan on marrying this man. He's completely perfect for me.



Aww that's so romantic~ :3 I plan to marry my boyfriend.. I know he's perfect for me and we both know we're the one for each other and that means everything to me. About the support thing, I would feel so lost and upset, but you seem to make through it, so good for you! Keep your chin up, you'll be together permanently soon.

Luckily, I have my mom's support, I told her about it first, although I did hide it for the first 9 or so months. I finally told my mom once we broke up in December for about a month and she asked why I just didn't tell her in the first place. It's great to know she has my back, because she didn't support them earlier in my life. It took me until VERY recently to introduce the idea to my dad. When my boyfriend visited, I had them meet but we had just gotten a new dog so my dad was more fascinated with meeting the new dog then meeting my boyfriend.. lol. That says something.. He loves dogs too much. xD But I now have both of their support, so it means a lot to me. 

So chin up, you guys will be together soon enough!


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh wow I didn't know there was already a thread about this, I was thinking of starting one haha. My boyfriend Andy and I met on ACNL last year, and have been together for 8months! WE'RE MEETING IN 60 DAYS!!!!!  We're also planning on having an acnl wedding and children! We know we're perfect for each other and need to spend our entire lives together! He's so kind and sweet and just perfect omg. 

I've actually started a thread about the countdown until we meet if anyone wanted to join...? *shy* you can find it here.  Btw I hope I don't come across as intruding or anything.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

How would you come off as intruding?


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2014)

This is my favourite thread. Thank you for bumping it, I was looking for it!


----------



## Keyblade (Jun 9, 2014)

My boyfriend and I have been together for 4 years now and just 3 weeks ago I moved to his house for school. :3


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Aww that's so romantic~ :3 I plan to marry my boyfriend.. I know he's perfect for me and we both know we're the one for each other and that means everything to me. About the support thing, I would feel so lost and upset, but you seem to make through it, so good for you! Keep your chin up, you'll be together permanently soon.
> 
> Luckily, I have my mom's support, I told her about it first, although I did hide it for the first 9 or so months. I finally told my mom once we broke up in December for about a month and she asked why I just didn't tell her in the first place. It's great to know she has my back, because she didn't support them earlier in my life. It took me until VERY recently to introduce the idea to my dad. When my boyfriend visited, I had them meet but we had just gotten a new dog so my dad was more fascinated with meeting the new dog then meeting my boyfriend.. lol. That says something.. He loves dogs too much. xD But I now have both of their support, so it means a lot to me.
> 
> So chin up, you guys will be together soon enough!



That's so good you have both your parents' support. Not having it really hurts. It really does >_< I'm not even sure how to make them accept it or at least give it a chance first. 

But thank you. We both work really hard to make it work. It's work yeah, but it definitely is worth it.


----------



## xarazura (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm in an online long-distance relationship, it is hard missing each other so much despite never having met :c I'm sure everyone in one knows how it feels. Unfortunately I live in the UK and she's all the way over in Texas... We've known each other online since 2009, were best friends for about 2 years, and a year ago next week she told me how she felt and honestly I felt the exact same way, but I'd never have been brave enough to admit it first because I was scared of getting my heart broken again. I love her to bits <3
We plan on meeting hopefully in around a year and a half at the most and she's gonna live with me for a while, but even that feels like forever away  We're both trying to stay optimistic, though.

Nobody I know IRL even knows we're together (or that I've ever been in any kind of relationship), but my mum still knows our plans, she just thinks we're good friends heh... It's a difficult thing to tell anybody, I don't know what my mum's opinion on online relationships is and I know some other people in my family don't understand it, for that reason I just plan on telling them once we're actually living together for my own sake.

I just realised also that I've never actually talked about it so this is my first time doing so


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

I just met my boyfriend's mother over Skype. I was so nervous because I wanted her to like me. ^^'

But I think it went well. My boyfriend said she told him that I was super sweet. 

I enjoyed talking to her actually. I don't know if her being super young helped but I got this "down to earth" vibe from her which was so good. I definitely enjoyed talking to her. We ended up talking for like, 40 minutes while my boyfriend went out to grab groceries. 

Yay! x3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 11, 2014)

Lucky you.  my parents are on board with this while his parents can't know.. Strict Asian parents maaan. Not being racist. But it's whatever, I'd rather stay in his car than not see him.


----------



## nekosync (Jun 11, 2014)

That's... that's so adorable. .0.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Lucky you.  my parents are on board with this while his parents can't know.. Strict Asian parents maaan. Not being racist. But it's whatever, I'd rather stay in his car than not see him.



Wait...is it because you're not Asian also? o:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not.. I'm white  And they kinda preferred that he stay within his race but idk


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

Does anyone know an effective way to unbloat themselves or at least look slimmer in 2 weeks or so? >.< I recently have looked a lot fuller and I am not pleased with it.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Does anyone know an effective way to unbloat themselves or at least look slimmer in 2 weeks or so? >.< I recently have looked a lot fuller and I am not pleased with it.


eat healthy and then exercise

works for me


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

I am doing that but it's not exactly working out lol


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> I am doing that but it's not exactly working out lol


exercise more and eat less food but not too little you need energy to exercise


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

lol ok, I'm sure there's natural remedies to looking thinner along with exercising. Just wondering if anybody knew some.

So my mom just booked my flight to California. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sooo excited. I couldn't because I'm only 17 right now.. but I'll be 18 next November. July 1st-July 8th! So excited.  Getting an ID next Wednesday (I can't drive yet lol)


----------



## Ampharos (Jun 19, 2014)

my girlfriend lives in california and i live in illinois! we've known each other for over 2 years but our 6 month dating anniversary is next month (a few days after my birthday!) and i wish i could see her but we're totally broke to the point of we'll be lucky if we get to stay where we're living now, thank you job loss... but back to the point, we skype and seeing her face and hearing her voice is good enough for me even though it's hard not to be there. she just got on break for the summer so i'm excited to be able to talk to her more.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Ampharos said:


> my girlfriend lives in california and i live in illinois! we've known each other for over 2 years but our 6 month dating anniversary is next month (a few days after my birthday!) and i wish i could see her but we're totally broke to the point of we'll be lucky if we get to stay where we're living now, thank you job loss... but back to the point, we skype and seeing her face and hearing her voice is good enough for me even though it's hard not to be there. she just got on break for the summer so i'm excited to be able to talk to her more.



That's sweet  You're obviously stronger than us, we qq even though we saw each other recently lol I have to try to get another job once I get back from seeing him since I got laid off before. >_< Wish I could just enjoy my summer, but whatever.. just have to deal with it.


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2014)

My boyfriend and I have been together for a year and seven months today


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you guys ever visited each other?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

been with my boyfriend something like 2 years, honestly don't remembered lol, he's totally the girlfriend in terms of remembering stuff lol

Anyways I visited him in utah in february for two weeks, he's gonna come here for a few weeks sometime in october i think. in ireland,,, yeah the travelling takes about 22 hours so,,,,, lol

i'm kinda jealous of those with long distance relationships just within the states lol


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

I feel like LDR take a lot of communication & without that it can be pretty shaky. Do you agree, and if you do, how do you think you can keep communication consistent?


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Smith said:


> I feel like LDR take a lot of communication & without that it can be pretty shaky. Do you agree, and if you do, how do you think you can keep communication consistent?



Skype. Skype basically.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Skype. Skype basically.



Well yeah but I'm more thinking communication on how each other feel I suppose.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

Smith said:


> Well yeah but I'm more thinking communication on how each other feel I suppose.




i find its the same as with people irl, you got something to say you just say it, no nonsense


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Guys...just use protection ok?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Guys...just use protection ok?



Well I was smart and got a shot for birth control so yeah. xD But protection is important.


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh ksljfsdf. I met my LDR boyfriend from Maplestory too!! What a coincidence. He was also from CA and I was from PA. We've been together for 5 years now. I moved in with him after I graduated high school~ He came to visit me and meet my parents.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

I was considering moving in with my boyfriend.. just don't know if it'd be risky or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, what a coincidence  glad to see you guys going strong


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 22, 2014)

It takes time to adjust to, but every relationship moves at their own pace  . I'm glad you guys got to meet, it really helps build a stronger bond. Thank you, I'm glad you guys are too ^^


----------



## Chromie (Jun 22, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> I was considering moving in with my boyfriend.. just don't know if it'd be risky or not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But yeah, what a coincidence  glad to see you guys going strong



Ofcourse it's risky. You're young don't see the point in rushing things anyway. Think of the long term and not just the short term.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

That's why I haven't done it plus that'd be a while away since I'm too young now.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 23, 2014)

Y'all are seriously too cute! 

My boyfriend and I have a semi-long distance relationship. 
He lives in Flower Mound, TX and I live in Gainesville, TX (about 50 minutes-an hour apart), but we make it work. We see each other every week and he stays at my house thursday-sunday.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> That's why I haven't done it plus that'd be a while away since I'm too young now.



Hell even when you're older its not something you just jump into! Its a scary thing.


----------



## dude98 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've done some relationships like this, but Im considering staying in my area for a relationship


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Hell even when you're older its not something you just jump into! Its a scary thing.



Yeah. I'm scared of the money issues (I'd get a job obviously) and he's in college and he actually gets quite a bit of support from his college but I'm still scared of that. What if we're in trouble? We'd basically be on our own and I wouldn't want to have to lean on his parents for help.. that'd feel awful!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dude98 said:


> I've done some relationships like this, but Im considering staying in my area for a relationship



I can see why you'd say that. xD


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 23, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Hell even when you're older its not something you just jump into! Its a scary thing.



Yeah no kidding…. i'm 21 and my bf is the first actual bf I've ever had (not including the little high school "relationships" i had) and it's very scary… I'm almost scared to fall in love..


----------



## Sinfonia (Jun 23, 2014)

This thread is so lovely, I really enjoy reading your stories!

My boyfriend and I, we also used to have a long distance relationship. We met via a MMORPG like some of you here... he was the first one to talk to me, teaching me about the system of the elements and fairies in the game which I clearly didn't pay enough attention to in the tutorial sections... If I did, I wouldn't have worn a water fairy with a fire mage (don't judge me I was like 13 and I liked the water fairy much more). Of course I did not admit that to him. 

Months, even years later, he told me his feelings and I had to admit that I felt the same way he did about me. So, without ever having seen each other (except on pictures) we still decided to try a relationship. Rationally it was wrong, a relationship without feeling the other person, seeing the other person... that doesn't sound like a good thing! But still, feelings are feelings. 

I remember the first time he visited me; he was the last person to leave the train. I saw him, ran right into his arms and we cuddled for about 5 minutes straight. And it felt SO RIGHT. All the months of suffering... totally worth it! It's been a little bit awkward after this moment... but we still managed to break the ice then and spent a weekend together in my house. I'm still thankful to my parents because they allowed a stranger to meet their daughter and to sleep in their house (of course they tried to watch us wherever they could to make sure he won't harm me lol)
And after this weekend, he visited again. And again. And again... 

Now we've been together for more than five years, he moved from Berlin to my way smaller city in bavaria (we're both germans, the distance was about ~500kms) a few years ago and everyday I have to ask myself how I even deserve this awesome man. Who would have thought that a lesson about fairies would end in the love of my life? I wouldn't, lol. Now I'm glad that I ignored the "Learn about the element and fairystuff" - tutorial-thing!
It amazes me how we perfectly fit to each other. I even dare to say that he is the only guy who would stick with my weird flaws in particular and accept or maybe even love them at the same time and vice versa. Of course, there's many people you could potentially love somehow, but it feels like we just fit perfectly, even after years!

So, guys, give it a chance if you can! It can have a happy end, but of course, never be too naive. A friend of mine has been chatting with a guy from quite far away for a year now and she still doesn't know anything about him. His voice, his face, his location, his telephone number, his biography.. most of it is still a mystery to her. I don't even know what they talk about all the time... ugh, better not imagine, lol! I couldn't trust someone who is not ready to give me ANY information or who at least tries to get to know me more if he claims that he has feelings for me (which this guy certainly did!)
Whenever I want to talk to her about my worries the just blocks and says that "I met my boyfriend the same way." She just won't understand what I mean... sigh

With that being said, I wouldn't be more afraid of people I met online than I'd be of people I met in the "real life". Just to add this to some of the concerns here in this thread. Both can be the clich? axe murderer guy in the end. There's always a risk. 
So.. as long as you meet your online boy/girlfriend in a safe place (crowded train station at the day time, city at the day time, caf?...) and get to know her/him better then, and as long as you always keep in mind to be careful, there's no more dangers than in a "regular" relationship.
I also think that because of the way I got to know my boyfriend it is very easy for us to talk about really everything that we can imagine! There's no subject that's a problem to talk about. Some of my friends ask me things about their relationship and I always think "Why do you ask me what HE is seeking in your relationship and your attitude!? HE has to know, not me!"

TL;DR: LDR, we met, 5 years happy now.
Be careful, friends!
Edit: Oh, if someone might question this: He is 21 now and I am 20. So we've known each other for about 7 years.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

Wowow ;-; such a cute story. Glad to see you guys going strong :3


----------



## Lilaccat (Jun 23, 2014)

I just recently got into a long distance relationship about 3 months ago. It originally was just a relationship,but he's going to be in
England for 4 years. *Backstory Time* We've known each other since we were 8(3rd grade) and now were
19 xD. So we've known each other for a loooong time. We got into an official relationship during our
Freshmen year so it's been about 3 years. After graduating he talked about visiting
New places and so now he's studying abroad in England. We're still getting used to it,but were getting it
Figured out ^^. It feels so different now. We've just had Skype conversations and text whenever we can.
With him he never has much free time and I'm going to be focusing on getting 
Into college still. So it kinda sucks more with lack of free time .
Its going to be a long 4 years but we're going go get through it xD ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

awww  Hope it works out for you guys<3


----------



## Isabella (Jun 23, 2014)

AWWw these stories are so cute :')


----------



## Lilaccat (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks ^^ We were scared about it but we've kinda eased into it a little
And just hope for the best ^^


----------



## Nage (Jun 24, 2014)

wow im like in the total opposite boat kinda
lolol i was really committed to this online relationship hoping it would become a long-distance one

but nope we drifted apart after not talking and then i broke it off because it was pressuring me and burdening me :V and they ignored me too so that was real rude
3months gone but im happier than ever so idk if they were worth it

#realjellyyouguysactuallygottomeettho


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

Meeting is just great. a week can't go by quick enough, honestly.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine started in 2009, met my partner in Death note forum. We started up joking with eachother all the time, when we looked at it we fell in love with each other.

I was still in Portugal back then and he was living in the UK(he was also portuguese), it was very hard but we've seen each other in September 2009 for the first time it lasted only four days but I will always remember them, then again in February he went to Portugal and March/April I came to visit UK for the first time, and decided to move to the UK to finish my studies ,I've put my paperwork on college withou my father knowing about it. 
We started having many fights in April, we both entered on depression but we've had a guardian angel (a friend) that put some sense on our heads. 
He went to Portugal again in July and then I move to the UK in August, since then we are living together, it was only a year on a long distant relationship but I want some of you guys to learn, that it isn't impossible.  

We are happy as we can be, having our life together, we still have some fights once in a while, which is more than normal.

We are both trying to go to Uni this year and living far away from his parents, by ourselves, without any help at all. I will basically have to quit my job and find another. 

I can share more stories about our long distant experience but it will be a long text.


----------



## yosugay (Jun 25, 2014)

Im still with my bf and it was long distance but now we live together so dreams come tru


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> Mine started in 2009, met my partner in Death note forum. We started up joking with eachother all the time, when we looked at it we fell in love with each other.
> 
> I was still in Portugal back then and he was living in the UK(he was also portuguese), it was very hard but we've seen each other in September 2009 for the first time it lasted only four days but I will always remember them, then again in February he went to Portugal and March/April I came to visit UK for the first time, and decided to move to the UK to finish my studies ,I've put my paperwork on college withou my father knowing about it.
> We started having many fights in April, we both entered on depression but we've had a guardian angel (a friend) that put some sense on our heads.
> ...



Aww. This is cute and gives me hope, lol. Sounds similar to Steven and I, we had a period of fighting and everything. Lately he's been really stressed and we've kind of been snapping at each other.. He's thinking about my trip there because it won't be easy since he is having some family issues.. He doesn't want me to be around his family, so we need to stay somewhere else while I go such as his cousin's house or something.. No biggie, as long as I see him.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Aww. This is cute and gives me hope, lol. Sounds similar to Steven and I, we had a period of fighting and everything. Lately he's been really stressed and we've kind of been snapping at each other.. He's thinking about my trip there because it won't be easy since he is having some family issues.. He doesn't want me to be around his family, so we need to stay somewhere else while I go such as his cousin's house or something.. No biggie, as long as I see him.



Stress can be bad for a relantionship. Which one of you is the laid back and the stressed? On my case, I'm the stressed and he is the laid back.

Its always good to be together after a time, if you have any problem between eachother you can always talk to me, I can try to help. I know how stressful it is and I do want to help someone like I was helped at the time. 

I've always suffered from OCD but my OCD got worst at the time, once I came here things where still a bit bad but I got a therapist and got better. Basically I had the compulsive syndroms since I know myself but because of the stress and more things I've got the obcessive syndroms, I couldn't control my brain and it got pretty bad along with his jealousy. 

Now he isn't jealous anymore and he has no reason to be, I'm actually the one that got more jealousy once in a while xD

No matter how bad it looks once in a while, don't give up if you really love each other. Good luck


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

I was stressed during the year so we weren't as lovey dovey and stuff, I had to pull my grades up or I was not going to be able to see him.

But he's stressed because of family issues right now, I'm okay I suppose. 

Me and him are both possessive over each other. Most people don't like that in relationships but that's how we are and we enjoy it, to each their own, I suppose.

Yeah.. we aren't giving up. We thought we would once.. but of course I came crawling back.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I was stressed during the year so we weren't as lovey dovey and stuff, I had to pull my grades up or I was not going to be able to see him.
> 
> But he's stressed because of family issues right now, I'm okay I suppose.
> 
> ...


Stress is normal on a daily baisis but don't stress yourself too much, its not good for the relationship and neither is for you.

We still are a bit possessive, they say we are siamese twins because we are always speaking with each other and together. We are not jealous of each other but our friends are mostly common and we always go out together, whenever one goes alone our families they really get admired, I don't think they understand that I don't have any friends in the UK. 
It's very difficult for me to make friends because I don't like to meet people out of the blue.

We are pretty close to eachother, I really hope that once you get together that you can still be the same . No matter how old is the relantionship you will always need to keep it fresh


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> Stress is normal on a daily baisis but don't stress yourself too much, its not good for the relationship and neither is for you.
> 
> We still are a bit possessive, they say we are siamese twins because we are always speaking with each other and together. We are not jealous of each other but our friends are mostly common and we always go out together, whenever one goes alone our families they really get admired, I don't think they understand that I don't have any friends in the UK.
> It's very difficult for me to make friends because I don't like to meet people out of the blue.
> ...



Yeah keeping it fresh is important, but the things we do and talk about never seem to get old, it's awesome.. I've never felt like this with someone lol. 

Lol Siamese twins, we talk together as well 

We don't have many friends _at all_ because it's basically us together all the time and nobody gets in the way of our time, that's how we like it.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Yeah keeping it fresh is important, but the things we do and talk about never seem to get old, it's awesome.. I've never felt like this with someone lol.
> 
> Lol Siamese twins, we talk together as well
> 
> We don't have many friends _at all_ because it's basically us together all the time and nobody gets in the way of our time, that's how we like it.



Once you are happy that way, its all that matters.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2014)

Only 4 days until I go.. So happy. c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

2 days.. ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 30, 2014)

Have fun! its so beautiful <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahri said:


> 2 days.. ^_^



Best wishes!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2014)

Wonder how it's gone so far.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

It's been amazing. I can't wait until this is permanent. We've been going to the mall and going through stores.. We're going to the beach today. He took me to dinner last night, it was fun.  we've been watching movies and shows together. Impractical jokers is one of our favorites.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm glad your having fun


----------



## SpatialSilence (Jul 3, 2014)

My boyfriend lives a state away but we make it work. In fact, we see each other 3 or 4 days a week.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2014)

That's awesome  we told his mom about me yesterday (where we wouldn't usually have cuz she doesn't support it) but she actually ended up liking me.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

My boyfriend lives in Texas, and I live in Georgia. We are only about 6 months apart in age, and we also met playing an MMO. It's rough sometimes not seeing him, obviously, but he visits pretty often. When he does visit, he usually stays for at least 2 weeks, and sometimes even a month. We are both in college, so usually the only times he can visit are during our semester breaks which is about 3-4 times a year. My family is very supportive of our relationship, however, I do get the feeling his family is not as supportive. I don't think it's in a malicious way, I think they just don't understand the whole concept.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Zeo said:


> Awww lucky. I haven't have a boyfriend for a while now (pretty much because I am picky with guys now).
> 
> But I hope everything goes out well for you.



I'm exactly the same way. 

Stumbled upon this thread by looking up random words, hope everything is still going well!


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Hot hot hot hot gaming couple.No.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 11, 2014)

It's actually my boyfriend and mine 5 years and 7 month anniversary today :3 I live in Australia, he lives in wales.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't have a boyfriend, and never had, so I'm not sure how much credibility my opinion has, but this is awesome! I know you posted this a while ago, but I'm so happy for you and your boyfriend. I definitely believe that long distance relationships can work so long as you're devoted enough and willing to work hard enough for it. I wish you and your boyfriend all the happiness in the world uwu


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

I was in an LDR once, wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 31, 2014)

buhdump


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 31, 2014)

Long distance relationships are not for me, nope


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, what happened to this thread? Used to be fairly popular.

I don't think I could ever actually _commit_ to a relationship online, but it's amazing that other people manage to make it work for them.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 1, 2014)

Ahri said:


> buhdump



FailFish


----------



## Brackets (Nov 1, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> It's actually my boyfriend and mine 5 years and 7 month anniversary today :3 I live in Australia, he lives in wales.



oh my god you won this thread, that's practically opposite sides of the planet


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 1, 2014)

probably one of the hardest things i've done. it feels like a piece of your heart is missing when in one.


----------



## mayorglitter (Nov 1, 2014)

My boyfriend is in the Australian Army and we're just about to move in together! My boyfriend and I have been together for about a year, and in that 12 months we have probably seen each other around.. 6 times. When we first started dated he was stationed four hours away, in a very small-town. Then he was moved down to Melbourne to a naval base, (he's not in the navy, he's in the army but they needed the numbers) and finally he has been stationed up in Brisbane, Queensland.

In 8 days, (OMG!) I will be moving up to Brisbane to live with him. We think of it as our reward for being patient during these past 12 months - and it has definitely been tough. Sometimes the army can be so secretive, too. Like, if he goes on a training exercise, he's not allowed to even tell _me_ where he's going, what he's doing and when he gets back he can't tell me what he _did_.

We have finally obtained a beautiful rental property and next Sunday he is flying down to Sydney for my formal, then the day after we are driving up together, back to Brisbane.

Knowing how long it has taken us to _finally_ not have to say goodbye makes me want to cry happy tears, because I know it won't be this way for much longer! And then he's gone for 2 months in January out on a training exercise in the bush, so he'll miss my birthday.

_Buuuuut_, that's all part-and-parcel of being an army girlfriend. I wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been in a LDR for 2 years and 9 months! He lives in Canada and I live in the US~


----------



## Princess (Nov 1, 2014)

Gabby said:


> I've been in a LDR for 2 years and 9 months! He lives in Canada and I live in the US~



qtest couple ever tho


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2014)

Princess said:


> qtest couple ever tho



Aww <3 Thank you~


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, what happened to this thread? Used to be fairly popular.
> 
> I don't think I could ever actually _commit_ to a relationship online, but it's amazing that other people manage to make it work for them.



but wot about u and tina? you guys make it work 

idk i wish i could actually.. relate to you all again.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 1, 2014)

Ah, I was in one for about 6 months before we stopped talking for no reason.  I can message him at anytime to ask why we stopped, but it was rather tiring having to talk only through email because i don't have skype.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2014)

mayorglitter said:


> My boyfriend is in the Australian Army and we're just about to move in together! My boyfriend and I have been together for about a year, and in that 12 months we have probably seen each other around.. 6 times. When we first started dated he was stationed four hours away, in a very small-town. Then he was moved down to Melbourne to a naval base, (he's not in the navy, he's in the army but they needed the numbers) and finally he has been stationed up in Brisbane, Queensland.
> 
> In 8 days, (OMG!) I will be moving up to Brisbane to live with him. We think of it as our reward for being patient during these past 12 months - and it has definitely been tough. Sometimes the army can be so secretive, too. Like, if he goes on a training exercise, he's not allowed to even tell _me_ where he's going, what he's doing and when he gets back he can't tell me what he _did_.
> 
> ...



you're really strong, i commend you both


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been in a long-distance relationship for just over a year.

He's in the US (Florida) and I'm in the UK.

It doesn't really phase me about the distance, because I truly trust him, I've totally fallen in love with him. I'm always thinking about him and I know he's the guy I wanna spend my life with. Love knows no bounds, and that's been proven by the fact that I can love someone who's so far away, but yet feels so close.

The only difficult thing is the fact he has bipolar. When I say that, I don't mean it's difficult that he has the disorder, I mean it's difficult because distance really gets in the way. There's only so much I can do or say to help him if he's going through some down time (particularly lately he hit rock bottom and I felt so bad that there was so little I could do) and that really gets me down. I hate the fact that he's sometimes there alone when he needs someone to give him a warm hug and let him know that he's safe. Either way though, I love him more than anything, and I'm never afraid to let him know how I feel and let him know that regardless of what the little voice in his head may be telling him, that he deserves the best, and if he believes that's me, then I'm gonna try my damned hardest to be the best I can be.

Regardless of the distance or whatever hurdles we face that may be exacerbated because of the distance.. I love him with all my heart, and he's the one I wanna spend my life with. We'll meet some day. ^^


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 1, 2014)

LDRs can definitely work out as long as the two people involved can make it work. I've only been in one, we dated for nearly three years. They made me so happy and the two of us were extremely close, like I don't think I've ever been so close to a person, even if I met them online instead of "real life". I'm not completely over them yet (I was the one who broke up with them for several reasons but that doesn't make it any easier for me) and miss them so much it hurts. I only hope someday I'll be able to look back on all of the amazing memories I have with them without feeling like my heart is breaking when I do.

Uhh that got really dramatic.  Sorry. But yeah, LDRs are hard but if you find the right person to be in one with, it's worth it. I don't regret mine, even though we did break up, I wouldn't take back dating them.


----------



## useyourdrill (Nov 1, 2014)

My first real relationship was a LDR. He lived in the UK, I'm on the west coast of Canada. We dated 2 and a half years exactly. We met up only twice during our relationship, which is a miracle because we were still teenagers.
I know how hard LDRs can be through experience, especially ones with huge time zone differences (we were 8 hrs difference.) I have a lot of respect for people in LDRs as well, and being in one taught me to always cherish the time I have with the people I have around me!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, what happened to this thread? Used to be fairly popular.
> 
> I don't think I could ever actually _commit_ to a relationship online, but it's amazing that other people manage to make it work for them.



I have trouble committing in close distances relationships >.>

You all are quite mature and devoted people. And who can't respect that?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 4, 2014)

My boyfriend lives in New York City and I live in Canada. We've been in a LDR for 2 years and a month so far and still going strong! I know he is the one I want to spend the rest of my life with and it still makes me almost cry happy tears when he tells me honestly that he wants to marry me. 

We've met IRL once back in June and he's as lovely in person. Things have been a little tough but he makes it easier for us. Both of us are committed and it's just a wonderful experience. 

I really hope someday that we can live together. We're planning that once I'm done with school, I can move in with him.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

my plans were to move in with my ex after school welp

i wish you guys luck in your plans ^^


----------



## oranje (Nov 4, 2014)

I think long distance relationships would only work for me personally is if me and my partner had a set time when we would see each other again. For example, knowing that we only have a year until we are back together again and having some time to visit in-between.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 11, 2014)

bleep


----------



## Mairen (Nov 11, 2014)

my husband was in the UK and I lived in the US. we met on an online game we played together 8 years ago. We were great friends during those years. We started dating, then met up a few times. Got engaged, then I moved here to the UK and we've been happily married for a year.


----------



## Goth (Nov 11, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I wish I had a boy friend. Foreveralone



I wish people wouldn't say stuff like this when their 13 I hate earth


----------



## Mochaqt (Nov 11, 2014)

All my relationships have been long distance, but the one I'm in is the only one to have made it any farther than 3 months (this Friday will make it 6.) I live in Oregon and he's all the way in Norway. Surprisingly, 9 hour time difference isn't hard to work with at all haha. We met online and quickly fell head over heels with one another, with how in sync we are with eachother and what not. We've met up twice in the time we've been together, and I'll be visiting him for about a month (possibly more) in December for Christmas. There's also plans for me to go over and live with him sometime after February next year since I'm dropping out of college = v=). I'm surprised at the amount of positive reactions I've received when I tell people about it, since I expected a lot to judge about the decision to move such a far distance for having only been in a relationship for ~9 months minimum by the time I head over haha!

Still, I think I've developed a preference for long distance with my experience. It sucks not being able to bir e with them all the time or close to them even relatively, but I've noticed that it definitely acts as almost a filter for how strong a relationship actually is/will be, at least for me. It's a lot harder to get over hurdles and resolve certain things, but it also requires a strong bond. Give and take I suppose.

Sorry for rambling haha!


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been with my boyfriend for 6 years now. We met on the last week of summer and started dating a week later so our first 2 years together was long distance because we went to different universities that was 6-7 hours away and the fact that both of us had to work on the weekends made it really hard to see each other even though we were only a few hours drive apart. There wasn't facetime yet and I didn't know of skype, so basically we only used AIM (instant messenger) and phone calls to contact one another. We did text but I didn't have unlimited texting so we couldn't talk that much. It was super hard especially for a relationship that just started but after he graduated, he moved back to the city and we were basically glued to each other. 

Fast forward 2 years, I got a job opportunity in Korea and I was hesistant to take it because it was a one year contract and our relationship was doing really well. But he fully supported my decision and I spent a year in Korea. However, with the 13/14 hour time difference, we had a lot of trouble keeping in contact with each other. We also argued a lot due to missed "phone dates." 

Anyways, long story short, we're still together and happy.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 12, 2014)

I dated like 2 ppl on the Internet and it didn't last long at all lol. I just lost interest. and I was like 13-15. 

I don't know if I could do a long distance/online relationship with my age now. I guess I'm more mature but I think I need that physical love u know wat I mean??? lol I guess I would have to feel really strongly of someone to commit to one.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't think I'd be able to handle a long distance relationship because I'm the clingiest monster on the planet.
Like not in a bad way, I just enjoy being around my boyfriend and actually having him here. ; w ;

Respect for people that can make it work though, I sure as hell couldn't.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 12, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I wish I had a boy friend. Foreveralone



you're 13.. when I was 13 I was wishing for the new pokemon game, not a boyfriend

I don't know if I'd be able to cope with long distance. I'd want to see them at least once a week. Props to all you guys who are doing well with it though


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

It's cool to see so many people here in healthy LDRs! I feel like Internet Dating etc has gotten a bad rep since its still fairly new and people are always afraid of "catfishing" and stuff like that, but a majority of the people you meet are honest and nice.

I've pretty much always been in LDRs, except for those dumb week long relationships when you're like 8. I've had like.. maybe 4 boyfriends? Something really low. I have a lot of problems with people being physically with me and its better for me to get to know someone over the net because I can truly be myself without any fear. 

My fiance and I have been dating for over 2 years now, and I proposed to him on our 2nd anniversary ^^ We met online through a Skyrim fanpage in early 2011 and became quick friends, but it took us a year or so to actually start dating despite us really liking eachother. He just recently went home from staying with me for 3 months (the longest you can legally stay in the US without being a citizen--he's from England) and he'll be back in less than two months for the holidays, so we make it work. Hes able to stay with me for almost 5 months out of the year, so it's really not that bad. I don't know what I'd do with no visits. 

It is definitely hard to not have him here 24/7 but I'd rather be with him in an LDR than not at all. We're planning on marrying Spring of 2016, so that gives me something to look forward to when I miss him a lot--I can suffer through a year and a half of occasional visits if it means he'll be with me forever after that.

wow I didn't intend for this to be so long

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> I wish I had a boy friend. Foreveralone



Also, I've seen a lot of people quoting this/her and being kinda rude, or judgmental. Didn't everyone want to be "grown up" and "mature" at 13? Boyfriends, girlfriends and relationships in general are often pushed as the epitome of becoming a teenager and being on your way to adulthood, despite it actually being rather insignificant and many people still being immature but in relationships. 
I know I certainly wanted a relationship at 13--I was desperate to be like my friends and grow up. I'm surprised so many people have forgotten what it's like to be 13, especially in our modern society.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

bump.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 17, 2014)

Ahri said:


> bump.



r u lookin for inspirational stories???


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 17, 2014)

c:


----------



## wolv (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been in one once, I regret it now, I wasted a long time giving myself false hope~


----------



## Beary (Nov 17, 2014)

I BELIEVE IN MAGIC


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been in one for a year, but known the guy for just about forever now.  I'm moving to Texas to go to college, and I'm going to end up living with him.  I'm moving in about a week or so.  We've been traveling back and forth between Texas and Iowa to see each other for this last year.


----------



## roroselle (Nov 17, 2014)

Aw, long distance relationships. I jump at anything that has to do with it because im in one and its not easy~

I've known my boyfriend since I was 6 and he was 7.
We've been best friends ever since, then in middle school was when all the 'i have a crush on you happened'
throughout high school we've been on and off
but junior year we made if official then i moved to Hawaii for college
and we've been together <3 i'm 21 now so its been yeaaarss
he's saving up for my ring now c;

there's hope people~ im lucky and blessed xo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mochaqt said:


> All my relationships have been long distance, but the one I'm in is the only one to have made it any farther than 3 months (this Friday will make it 6.) I live in Oregon and he's all the way in Norway. Surprisingly, 9 hour time difference isn't hard to work with at all haha. We met online and quickly fell head over heels with one another, with how in sync we are with eachother and what not. We've met up twice in the time we've been together, and I'll be visiting him for about a month (possibly more) in December for Christmas. There's also plans for me to go over and live with him sometime after February next year since I'm dropping out of college = v=). I'm surprised at the amount of positive reactions I've received when I tell people about it, since I expected a lot to judge about the decision to move such a far distance for having only been in a relationship for ~9 months minimum by the time I head over haha!
> 
> Still, I think I've developed a preference for long distance with my experience. It sucks not being able to bir e with them all the time or close to them even relatively, but I've noticed that it definitely acts as almost a filter for how strong a relationship actually is/will be, at least for me. It's a lot harder to get over hurdles and resolve certain things, but it also requires a strong bond. Give and take I suppose.
> 
> Sorry for rambling haha!





Sholee said:


> I've been with my boyfriend for 6 years now. We met on the last week of summer and started dating a week later so our first 2 years together was long distance because we went to different universities that was 6-7 hours away and the fact that both of us had to work on the weekends made it really hard to see each other even though we were only a few hours drive apart. There wasn't facetime yet and I didn't know of skype, so basically we only used AIM (instant messenger) and phone calls to contact one another. We did text but I didn't have unlimited texting so we couldn't talk that much. It was super hard especially for a relationship that just started but after he graduated, he moved back to the city and we were basically glued to each other.
> 
> Fast forward 2 years, I got a job opportunity in Korea and I was hesistant to take it because it was a one year contract and our relationship was doing really well. But he fully supported my decision and I spent a year in Korea. However, with the 13/14 hour time difference, we had a lot of trouble keeping in contact with each other. We also argued a lot due to missed "phone dates."
> 
> Anyways, long story short, we're still together and happy.



aww~ thats a long time! congrats to you two c:



Kasuralixa said:


> It's cool to see so many people here in healthy LDRs! I feel like Internet Dating etc has gotten a bad rep since its still fairly new and people are always afraid of "catfishing" and stuff like that, but a majority of the people you meet are honest and nice.
> 
> I've pretty much always been in LDRs, except for those dumb week long relationships when you're like 8. I've had like.. maybe 4 boyfriends? Something really low. I have a lot of problems with people being physically with me and its better for me to get to know someone over the net because I can truly be myself without any fear.
> 
> ...



congrats to your engagement! makes me happy 
lol yeah i remember being 13 not even going on dates but calling a guy "my boyfriend"



Reenhard said:


> Sweden vs America <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have fun~~ i love the feeling of seeing em after months and months, its just so worth it <3


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

wolv said:


> I've been in one once, I regret it now, I wasted a long time giving myself false hope~



im starting to not want long distance relationships anymore.. lol so i feel you on this one.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow congrats to all of you. My long distance relationship with this girl went to hell in just two weeks. It was a complete waste of time and skyping hours. Don't think I'm going to try it again.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

I've never been in a romantic LDR before, but I've had several online friendships. I was really close to all of them at one point in time, but I don't talk to any of them anymore. 

I think I'd be okay with an LDR. I definitely want physical closeness, but I think I'm definitely more in need of emotional intimacy right now. That said, I don't think I should get into any type of relationship for now, mainly because I've been having some weird feelings about myself and my life lately, and that probably doesn't mix well with romance. 

Congrats to all of you that are having good relationships! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 17, 2014)

I've literally been through it all with a long distance relationship. They CAN work, but only if you're willing to make it happen.

I was writing up the story of my relationship, but it was getting a little too long and personal, so I decided against it. I met my now fiancee through dA. Neither of us had the intention of dating each other, but we ended up becoming best friends and later, we fell in love. There was a connection between us that we hadn't felt before for anyone. We were in a long distance relationship for more than three years.

We went through a lot of hardships during that time in our lives for so many reasons. Our families didn't approve, three year age difference, we were spending several hours talking everyday, for reasons that I don't want to explain: I was forced to drop out of HS, I had and still have an illness that effects my functionality, I was kicked out of my house & my grandmother's house without much warning, was couch hopping and practically homeless, sometimes not having any communication with her, we were both too broke to arrange any flights to get to each other (only part time jobs), she started having anxiety attacks & she ran away from home a couple times fearing that she would be verbally harassed by her family, and hundreds of other situations happened that I can't actually repeat on here. All I can say was, it was so damaging to the point that I needed some therapy.

*TL;DR*: It was stressful as hell and it's a miracle that our love was strong enough to keep us going through it. 

We're still going through some trouble, especially with finding work since we live in a college town, but we've lived together in our own apartment for more than a year now and we've never been happier. We conquered the distance, we're engaged, and our families have been nothing but selfless and accepting of us now. We're not sure if we'll marry anytime soon, since we have a lot of dreams that we want to achieve first, but there's no doubt in my mind that we're soul mates. Not many people would have gone through hell and back like we have just for one person in a sea full of others. If I'm proud of anything, it's the strength we had to keep it all alive.


----------



## roroselle (Nov 18, 2014)

JJarmon said:


> I've literally been through it all with a long distance relationship. They CAN work, but only if you're willing to make it happen.
> 
> I was writing up the story of my relationship, but it was getting a little too long and personal, so I decided against it. I met my now fiancee through dA. Neither of us had the intention of dating each other, but we ended up becoming best friends and later, we fell in love. There was a connection between us that we hadn't felt before for anyone. We were in a long distance relationship for more than three years.
> 
> ...



omg<3

write a book please?
lol jk. but in seriousness, i'm way happy for yall
i appreciate the time you took to share this, cuz it brings inspiration!


----------

